# Its always the mule's fault



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

A feller who had purchased a young john mule from me, call over the weekend. He asked if I would buy the mule back. He wasn't a good one like I had said he was. 1st light bulb clicks on. 
You have to know that this was a young mule (2013 model) that would do anything that you put him too. Things like fetching a rain slicker, stand all four feet on a tree stump. Anything you wanted of him, you could teach it to him. He loves to perform. He had been saddled and ponied through the hills, packing my lunch. I had never ridden him though.
Trimming him is a breeze. I tell you anything you wanted of him.
I told the guy to bring him by and we would see what was up with him. This is where the tale begins.
He went to unload this mule and he came out of that trailer like a storm, snortin and stompin. I could see that this gentleman was hanging on the end of this 20 ft. lead line, just a grittin his teeth. 
I just watched as the mule jumped around like a skiddish cat. Then the mule figured out where he was and he went to sleep.(figuratively) 2nd light bulb.
I asked him to tie the mule up at the hitch rail, while I went and got a couple of yard chairs for us to set in.
We sat and talked and it came out that he hadn't done much with the mule in the 7 months he had him and he wanted to take him on a hunt in a few weeks. So he decided that it was time to get on him. 3rd light bulb.
As I dug deeper the colt had pitched him. 
I asked him what he would like me to do.
His answer kind of took me back.
This man wanted me to buy this mule back for several hundred dollars more than he had paid for him. This, to pay for feeding him for the time he had him. 
The mule was in good physical shape, short of his feet being long. So that wasn't an issue.
So I got up and put on my shoeing chaps, brushed him down, and trimmed the mule. This mule stood like a statue until this man got up and walked over. In an instant he got froggy. I asked the man to go set down. You can probably guess what happened then.
This man isn't new to mules. I have known him to have equines for abt. 20 years.
Before I tell you what I did what are your thoughts?


----------



## Tempuser (May 20, 2016)

Mules are different creatures than horses. I wonder what kind of beating that poor mule got/


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Mules don't forget either. I would not like to be in this man's shoes when karma comes back around.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I would tend to believe the story that the mule is telling over the one the man is telling. Horses and mules are very different critters, and I think this guy should go back to his horses. I think this mule is too much for him.

I hope you bought him back, but for less than he paid. Seven months is too long to qualify as a trial period. Were he to try to show this mule to someone else, with the way it behaves around him, he would be lucky to get anything for him.

So what did you do? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It's possible that the man smells bad (cologne, tobacco, whiskey, schizophrenia).

If he has only had horses, that could be the problem. I know horse people often have trouble with a donkey and have read that mules act more like horses than donkeys, but have no experience with them. I have had donkeys, and as others wrote, they do not react the same as horses.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Inquiring minds want to know! What did you do?!


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't have any guesses, but I love a good story, lol.
I don't know anything about mules, but I do know animals. 
It's obvious that you DO know how to handle mules and the other guy doesn't.
Love to hear the rest of the story.:happy2:


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I'm back. Sorry I wasn't able to continue yesterday. The days events got ahead of me. 
To continue, this isn't the first mule that this man has gotten from me. He has even bred mares to my Jack.
Since I was last here that after his little misfortune, with a little digging yesterday, I found he sent the mule out to the "Basin" for some correction. I called the person that he sent him to. By the time we had spoke a few minutes I found out that they had a really good experience with him. He had pushed cows with him and taken him on the opening of the elk hunt. He made me an offer over the phone. 4th light bulb
This man somewhere did a stupid with this mule and he was trying to financially recover it. That along with some of his pride.
After I was done trimming the mule I called a friend that knew us both. (The local brand inspector) I asked if he was busy and if he could casually come over. Which he did.
I made sure that there was another person there so that there could be no misconceptions down the road. Something like this could really be a detriment to my situation.
I offered to take the mule and correct any kinks that were in him and resell the mule. He would be payed the original purchase price at that time. 
This is where his pride "kicks" in. He stood up and stomped over to that mule. As he got in range the mule kicked him right in the belly with a freshly trimmed foot. It torn his fancy shirt, knocked him to the ground and took his wind. If he had been on the end of that kick the mule could have killed him. The black and blue will show up over the next couple of days.
We've been laughing ever since.
Need less to say, after he could talk, he consented to the plan. Gathered himself up, crawled in his pickup and left. I had to run after him to shut the trailer door.
We'll see what happens with the mule as time goes on. But the mule got his pound of flesh.
I'll harness him up and feed cows with him this winter to get his brain back in line to where he's ready to learn. It'll work the mad out of him.
We'll get him doin some of his little parlor tricks. He'll come around.
He's a good mule.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

CIW said:


> Well I'm back. Sorry I wasn't able to continue yesterday. The days events got ahead of me.
> To continue, this isn't the first mule that this man has gotten from me. He has even bred mares to my Jack.
> Since I was last here that after his little misfortune, with a little digging yesterday, I found he sent the mule out to the "Basin" for some correction. I called the person that he sent him to. By the time we had spoke a few minutes I found out that they had a really good experience with him. He had pushed cows with him and taken him on the opening of the elk hunt. He made me an offer over the phone. 4th light bulb
> This man somewhere did a stupid with this mule and he was trying to financially recover it. That along with some of his pride.
> ...


A happy ending.


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Karma. Mules can be judicious in their dealing of retribution. 

I've only "seen" our mule kick once. I put the word in quotes because the mule didn't actually seem to move. The farrier was just on the ground. The kick was so quick, and there were no dramatics involved. No body language. No flaring nostrils or rolling eyes or side-stepping. Just, BAM. To be fair to both the mule and the farrier it was a different situation. We had just gotten the mule, so his life had just dramatically changed. His feet were a mess. His previous farrier had no idea how to trim a mule. This new farrier had to go deep and it probably hurt. To his credit he just brushed himself off and continued with no dramatics on his part either. Pumpkin (he came with the name. He's huge - nearly 16 hands - and magnificent, with an extended trot to die for. I secretly call him Thor, as befitting the god of mules) has been a wonderful mule since then. I didn't know mules when we got him, but we've gotten to know and trust each other. There are rules with mules. He has taught me well.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

CIW said:


> Well I'm back. Sorry I wasn't able to continue yesterday. The days events got ahead of me.
> To continue, this isn't the first mule that this man has gotten from me. He has even bred mares to my Jack.
> Since I was last here that after his little misfortune, with a little digging yesterday, I found he sent the mule out to the "Basin" for some correction. I called the person that he sent him to. By the time we had spoke a few minutes I found out that they had a really good experience with him. He had pushed cows with him and taken him on the opening of the elk hunt. He made me an offer over the phone. 4th light bulb
> This man somewhere did a stupid with this mule and he was trying to financially recover it. That along with some of his pride.
> ...


Thank you!

As I said I know little to nothing about mules.........but the more I learn, the more I like them. 


I was still thinking and chuckling about this post and it occurred to me that the mule was pretty smart too. He also wanted a few witnesses on his side before he did anything about it. :grin:


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

CIW, glad the mule is back where he belongs.

Farmer Jayne, Thor votes for the name change


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

This couldn't have ended better! The mule got his, you got the mule, and the guy got brought down a few pegs.

There is no fooling an animal. They are right every time!


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello All Mule Skinner's
I have had the "Privilege" Of being "Owned" by a good Gaited Mule.
Clyde was well trained, and smooth as glass to ride.
I got along with him and he was a good ride.
BUT, he hated my girlfriend of the time with a passion.
Would when she went to catch her horse move the whole herd to the other end of pasture. Make her walk down almost all the way then bring the herd back to barn. Yet when I would go out Clyde would walk right up to me for halter.
Also, the local saddle club "Hated" when I showed up with Clyde for a trail ride.
He would out pace all of the QH people at his "Flat" walk making them trot to keep up. His run walk would have all the other horses in a canter or gallop.
I let old girl friend try to ride Clyde 1 time, he put her on the ground hard.
Caused her a concussion. 
She never asked to ride him again. She got the point he did not like her. !!!!
BTY: I ride Stallions as well and get along with them, same logic as working with a mule, Be nice but firm with them and they will get along with you.
Once you ---- off a mule he will wait to get back at you.
Happy Trails
Don't ---- off a mule
hihobaron and the Troops in SC


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

hihobaron
You might enjoy the movie Big Jake, with John Wayne in it.


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

I have the movie on disk Big Jake
In fact have done reenactments with pistols as Roster Cogburn.
Shooting with both hands and reins in my teeth.
Also riding my Leopard Appaloosa Stallion, RIP.
He demanded you ride "Right" or he would put you on the ground.
Then turn around and give you the look " Do it Right or Else" 
Yet put a kid on him and he would move so slow, even with kids jerking on his mouth and flailing his ribs. He liked kids and put up with them.
Put a Adult on him he expected/demaned a good rider.
Mules are the same way, they have to like you and that is their choice.
hihobaron and the Troops in SC.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Well the story continues.
A neighbor called me up a couple of weeks back. Said that they were short an animal to go up to Idaho and hunt. He was wondering if I had one they could use. The only one that I had was was Bruiser. 
I told the guy that I could offer him a pack animal but I would rather that he didn't ride him. I disclosed everything about the mule. He agreed. He left laughing also, but disclosed that the story had already been around the block.
Well he came over last night without the mule. Kinda, one of those things that makes you go hmmmmmm. 
He was there an hour and still never brought up anything about his hunt or more specifically the mule.
You have to know, this man would never go against anything that he agreed to. He's a straight shooter.
I finally said, Jesse. What do you want?
He then went on to tell me in great detail about his hunt trip. The problem was that they had a horse come up lame and couldn't be used so they ended up riding Bruiser. I asked who had ridden him. His answer kind of floored me. 
His 8 yo. twins. They had been on that mule for 5 days, in the bush, and been riding at home since they got back. The real funny part is that they ride him together. And they've figured out that they need to trade off being in front, which in itself is good. But they do it without getting off of him. Those 2 kids, especially his daughter, are just tied to this mule. And do not want to bring him back.
I reminded him of this mule's history. 
He acknowledged that the mule had had problems but said he could not find it. His comment was, "I think whatever hole that there was in this mule, my kids have covered up."
He asked if I would sell the mule, but needs a little time to come up with the money.
After some thought, I told him to rat hole his money and that I would think on it.

So, here I am today. This is the craziest thing that I have had happen in a long long time.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Were you praying for the mule? This is kizmet or coincidence or divine providence. It&#8217;s also a happy ending, which I love.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

CIW, what a fantastic post above! I love the mule story, it is lovely with a very good ending I hope you will let the mule be purchased by the neighbor who did so well with him, and for those kids who adore the mule, and apparently the mule adores right back


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Do you have a update to this story ? 
Very smart mule. Glad he got a good home.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

The mule is gone.
Jesse brought Cindy and Sirus over to the house just before Thanksgiving. They were proud to be able to hand me the money to pay for Bruiser.
I called them back over here a couple of weeks ago. Said that the mule had never been branded and that I would like to put my mark on him. So the kids came over riding the mule. 2 kids riding bareback with a halter down the road at a nice lope.
They were concerned about what I was going to do to their mule. I explained that we were putting a return address on Bruiser so that he could be brought back if he was ever lost. It seemed ok after that.
We shaved and branded the mule. It was pretty cold so I then took the kids into the shop so that they could get warm by the stove. While there, my wife brought an envelope out and gave it to Sirus and told him to be sure and give it to his father. Cindy promptly informed her that Sirus sometimes forgets things and that she better take care of that business, as she snapped the envelope out of her brothers hand and stuffed it in her coat pocket. She's a "corker".
I said. Whats that? She said. Its what we talked about. Thought we could give them a boost. 
This is an expensive thing. Buying your own mule twice. By the time I send the original buyer his money, I'll be in him a right tidy sum. I guess I'll get it back a hundred different ways. Those 2 kids come set between us each Sunday. I noticed that Jesse is attending sometimes.
Funny how you think that you understand how a situation is going to work out and there can be a greater outcome even further down the road. The story continues along another path. Although I am able to look out for the welfare of those in my care, seeing things play out helps me to understand that there is something more going on here.
I look forward to the future, watching how a little mule effects those that surround him.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

CIW, I have thoroughly enjoyed reading about Bruisers journey - it's a wonderful story and very well written. I agree that you will be repaid for your generosity a hundred different ways, blessings to you.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Ive kept mules for a few years in the past... i did ok with them... My first good mule i bought was a 12yr old sorrel paint looking mule... white socks white neck white butt purty dude..out of an american walking horse mare.... and a mammoth paint looking jack...

he had been allowed to spoil. i received a tip about him and how he had been trained, he'd been to elk camp 4 years.....guy got a divorce and sold him to a trader. 
he was awesome.... you could load him up in the bed of any truck, into hound pens with hounds all around, literally put him anywhere you wanted.

i'm a big guy, and i fall hard... he wouldn't settle for me riding him.. my brother and a friend put miles on him... swim him in ponds, in the river, pack hogs and deer, he'd sweat a quarter horse to death...but when i went to get in the saddle.. he didn't like it... i think he sensed my fear? 
he dumped me twice, both times were my fault... i put quarter horse saddle on him, once no britchen crupper nor breast collar, instead of my Colorado mule saddle that fit him, because it was handy... friend rode him around kids rode him around, i got on and thought id show off, up a steep log road, saddle slipped belly girt slipped over his sheath.... train wreck ensued...lol when i got down the hill, he came up nuzzling me for lovins... ---- mule... he needed the right equipment, and the right handler.. i sold him to a guy in Missouri who loves him... human stupidity will get you hurt..and failure to admit the animal is smarter than you are will lead to disaster...


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I learned alot from the book a mule skinners Bible by Max Harsha... good lessons....interesting points of view..ways to set up the mule breaking its own self from bad habits... its a no beating gain trust and confidence approach... 

http://www.mulemanharsha.com


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

The Bruiser saga continues. In a good way.
Cindy and Sirus have turned nine now. They have another hunting season under their belt. Their parents say that they are getting to be quite the hands around the place.
You all know that I taught Bruiser some parlor tricks. I do it with all my animals. So this seemed natural.
Each year the elementary school has a talent show. But the kids only get to participate if they're up on their school work.
Now Sirus, Heee's not the best student. His mother says he's kind of a daydreamer. So when he and Cindy entered the talent contest he had to put up some effort so they could participate.
This family went all out on this. They made costumes for the kids and for Bruiser. You remember me saying that he would do anything that you put him to. It's seems truer than even I thought.
There is a a man and wife that live a few miles away, that do animal acts at rodeos and fairs. So he teaches animals to perform all the time.
Well he, along with the kids have built a little act for the 3 of them to do at this talent show. They did things like getting the mule to take a persons hat off his head and stand on it. Lie down. Dance. Be up on stage. Stick his head through a curtain. You've seem these kinds of things.
They had this mule dressed in a pair of bib overalls and a straw hat. He Would even hold a big rubber cigar. 
I've only gotten to see photos of it. They said that it was tremendous. And the hit of the show. 
In speaking to the kids parents, the real success has come with Sirus. He's always been a kind of a loner. Usually plays by himself. You know what I'm speaking of.
Well he's made an about face. His school work is up. He's participating in 4-H. He's got himself a chicken that he's taught to fall down and play dead. And he is part of a pee wee football team.
That little mule is growing a family. Don't get me wrong. Its they're effort. Maybe I should say; That mule has lit a match under that family.
Oh. There's another one on the way. They are having a little boy in April next year. The kids say that they are going to teach him how to ride Bruiser.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm loving how Bruiser's life is turning out. Pat yourself on the back for giving him the foundation he needed to have such a good impact in these two kids' life.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

You know what they say "The outside of a horse is good for the inside of a man". I've found that to be true for ladies and kids too. Glad to hear the mule is helping this kid to come out of his shell.

What a great story!


----------

